# PEG Diagnosis



## vmounce (Apr 6, 2010)

I need some help coding for the diagnosis.  The tube is being placed because patient is going to be having chemotherapy treatments and patient may not be able to eat.  Should I use V55.1?  I appreciate any info.

Vickie Mounce

POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS:    Cancer of the tonsil.

PROCEDURE:  Esophagogastroduodenoscopy with G-tube placement.

OPERATIVE PROCEDURE:    After satisfactory IV general anesthesia was obtained, a gastroscope was inserted into the patient's esophagus and advanced to the second portion of the duodenum.  The descending duodenum was unremarkable.  The duodenal bulb was normal.  The antrum was free of inflammation.  The scope was retracted and retroflexed.  The body and fundus were normal.  A light was transilluminated through the skin of the left upper quadrant where the light transilluminated.  A catheter was introduced and a guidewire was inserted.  The guidewire was grasped and brought out through the patient's mouth and attached to a Ponsky gastrostomy tube.  The tube was then pulled into position and anchored in place.  The patient tolerated the procedure well.


----------



## Vettbabe2006 (Apr 6, 2010)

Some insurance carriers do not recognize the V codes as a primary diagnosis codes even though ICD lists this as a code that Medicare will accept as a primary code.  I would also list the diagnosis code 146.0 as the primary code


----------



## vmounce (Apr 6, 2010)

I appreciate the info...

Vickie Mounce


----------

